# Error Code 1 when install net-snmp



## rakaajibhaskara (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi All,

I'm new in FreeBSD. My user requested to install net-snmp on FreeBSD, but, when I tried to install it (make install), it shown me Error Code 1.
Below is capture of error message : 






Should I update the perl version?

Regards,
Raka


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2021)

Perl 5.24 was deprecated and removed more than a year ago. You really need to update your system.

And remove those variables from /etc/make.conf.


----------



## rakaajibhaskara (Aug 5, 2021)

C


SirDice said:


> Perl 5.24 was deprecated and removed more than a year ago. You really need to update your system.
> 
> And remove those variables from /etc/make.conf.


What version is suitable for net-snmp?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2021)

The default version of Perl is 5.32. But if your Perl version is this outdated I suspect the rest of your system to be outdated too. So, update _everything_. 

You can easily do this with pkg-upgrade(8).


----------



## rakaajibhaskara (Aug 6, 2021)

I see. But, currently, our VMs are in production state, is it fine? Or will causing service impact sir?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2021)

Test the upgrades on a _test_ system, so you know what to expect. There will likely be some downtime during the upgrade/updates, so plan ahead (schedule downtime for updates regularly). Single systems that are so important they cannot be taken offline are wrong. That's bad management, things can always break at any given time so you're going to need to build some high-availability into them. This can be as simple as an offline backup system, or a hot standby to a fancy load-balancing setup, it all depends on budget and how much downtime they can live with.


----------

